# Heres my Gourami :)



## Black_Tee_Shirt (Aug 19, 2016)

Gouramis are soooooo cool looking! I definitely think they're the greatest of the small freshwater fish. Here's a shot I just captured of my in the tank moonlight.


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

Beautiful! I recently rehomed my 6" gold gourami (now in my lfs not for sale tank). Black stripes so thick it looked like a tiger lol. Tons of personality as well. Would eat from my hand and let me pet her. 

This is a pic of when she was younger before her stripes filled in.


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

Willcooper said:


> Beautiful! I recently rehomed my 6" gold gourami (now in my lfs not for sale tank). Black stripes so thick it looked like a tiger lol. Tons of personality as well. Would eat from my hand and let me pet her.
> 
> This is a pic of when she was younger before her stripes filled in.


Beautiful specimen. Why did you re-home her? Getting too aggressive?


----------



## Black_Tee_Shirt (Aug 19, 2016)

Great looking gold! Mine is still a youngster, and just starting to get some nice stripes! 

Was aggression an issue as yours got more mature?


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

irishspy said:


> Willcooper said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful! I recently rehomed my 6" gold gourami (now in my lfs not for sale tank). Black stripes so thick it looked like a tiger lol. Tons of personality as well. Would eat from my hand and let me pet her.
> ...





Black_Tee_Shirt said:


> Great looking gold! Mine is still a youngster, and just starting to get some nice stripes!
> 
> Was aggression an issue as yours got more mature?


Aggression wasn't an issue at all. She mainly ignored everyone else. She was getting too big for a 20 and my 40 wasn't set up yet. She was/is beautiful. She is in a 125 at our lfs in their for sale plant tank. Shares her space with some mature sae's. My kids always ask to go see her when we are there.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

awe that's cute lol


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

very pretty pics


----------

